# End of show/movie is cut off



## jmarcelia (Apr 25, 2005)

It seems that whenever a movies/game/show runs a little bit over the Directivo cuts it off. The other day I missed the last 10 minutes of a movie.

I run a Directivo R10.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

jmarcelia said:


> It seems that whenever a movies/game/show runs a little bit over the Directivo cuts it off. The other day I missed the last 10 minutes of a movie.
> 
> I run a Directivo R10.


All the unit knows is when the show is scheduled to begin and end. If you have reason to think something will run long, you can pad in time by choosing recording options.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

The program schedule is provided to TiVo or to Directv by vendors. It is not really the programming data providers fault. They get information provided by the various programming providers. The data is sometimes inaccurate. Other times a live program delays things. TiVo can oly do what the data says. You can somewhat combat this problem by padding programs you expect to run long. (with recording options)


----------



## bbristow (Jan 15, 2003)

I find that practically ALL movies on the premium channels start and end at atypical times. They may start a minute early or run 3 minutes longer than scheduled. I don't know why; it seems they don't care to stick to a schedule. And they have to get in all that commercial/preview crap as well. So I always start recordings a few minutes early and end them about 5 minutes late. I don't know how many times I used to "preview" what I'd recorded by skipping to the end to find it clipped, then had to find when it would be on again and rerecord. Best to pad at both ends!


----------



## Hodaka (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm finding this more and more on my regular D* channels.. Maybe I never noticed it before I got Tivo. Padding is a problem because it can overlap into other shows I've got scheduled, plus it doesn't always help with the varialble end times. I can't blame Tivo or D* on this one, but I wish they'd get together and start throwing some weight around to get broadcasters to stick to the correct times..


----------



## erwildcat (Apr 27, 2005)

It seems to me that ALL of my DTV programs start recording :30 to 1:00 late. Does anyone else notice this and is there a fix?


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

This may sound extreme but I padded my fox simpson SP by 45 minutes. (the reason for this is because of fox sunday sports 90% of the time run anywhere from 15 minutes to 45 minutes late and no matter what the simpsons Go On And ON and ON!! And now by habit I pad everything by 2 minutes front and back.


----------



## fm37212 (May 2, 2005)

Yeah, Tivo is like a VCR that way.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> This may sound extreme but I padded my fox simpson SP by 45 minutes. (the reason for this is because of fox sunday sports 90% of the time run anywhere from 15 minutes to 45 minutes late and no matter what the simpsons Go On And ON and ON!! And now by habit I pad everything by 2 minutes front and back.


That not that extreme. I've got a couple of season passes that have an hour long end pad on them (for an hour long show).

Sports programing can cause them to start up to 50 minutes late.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

erwildcat said:


> It seems to me that ALL of my DTV programs start recording :30 to 1:00 late. Does anyone else notice this and is there a fix?


erwildcat, I actually ran across this thread doing a search for just that problem. It seems - even when the recording is on a channel that is already tuned in from previous viewing or recording - that there is a bit of time chopped off the beginning (30 to 60 seconds?). Happening more lately than it was before. On the green bar at the bottom there is actually a blank space corresponding to the time missed.

Due to programs scheduled for recording before and at the same time, it's not always possible to pad recordings (I watch WAY TOO much TV). For example, "Lost" is recording at 7:00 (Central Time) and "Alias" is scheduled right after that. Also was recording "Revelations", so padding was not an option. "Lost" recording ends as expected, but the first minute or so of "Alias" is missing from the recording of "Alias", and a gap exists at the front of the green bar. It also happened this past week with "Third Watch" and I had not been recording anything before that started.

Is this a symptom of something I should be worried about? It gets kind of frustrating.

Any thoughts, anybody?

JLucPicard


----------



## pollyg (Aug 10, 2003)

I love Tivo because it records things it thinks I would like. The problem, a couple of movies it recorded lately, I think both on AMC, had the ends clipped is there anything that can be done about this?


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

pollyg said:


> I love Tivo because it records things it thinks I would like. The problem, a couple of movies it recorded lately, I think both on AMC, had the ends clipped is there anything that can be done about this?


I have the same problem when TiVo records Law and Order on TNT. The end get clipped, and because it is a show that TiVo selected, there is no padding.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

how weird, now on some shows i seem to have extra stuff at the end, recording stuff into the next show. Unsure if it's just the HR20 or channels i have assigned to it that the issue is with.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Wow! A three year old thread got resurrected.

Anyway, I believe the HR2x units now have some sort of automatic padding.


----------

